# Eeeep!! Dalmatian Molly had babies! Now what?



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! I am a newbie to aquariums and have had my 15 gallon set up for about one month now. I just purchased a Dalmatian Molly yesterday and was told that she might be pregnant but that she was probably just a good eater. Me not knowing much took it as that and purchased the fish.

So, I woke up this morning to a very slim happy looking Molly. As I started inspecting the tank I saw the little babies swimming around. I ran out and purchased a breeding net, caught as many as I could find (about 15) and put them in the breeding net to isolate them from my other fish. Now I have no idea what to do next. Anyone have any advice for me?? I'm all ears!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

snook413 said:


> Anyone have any advice for me?? I'm all ears!! Thanks in advance!


LOL I want to know too. One of my Platies gave birth last night. I was only able to save 2- I assume the rest were eaten.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, since you already caught them...they'll eat some really well crushed flake. Make it almost a powder. I try to feed mine at least twice a day since they won't be able to roam the tank and feed. I usually let them go in the tank after two weeks. Best to feed your fish and while they are distracted let the babies go. Mollies grow fairly fast and after two weeks no other fish seem to bother them. Plants and other stuff in the tank will help them feel more secure if other fish try to pursue them.


----------



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

FlatPanda said:


> LOL I want to know too. One of my Platies gave birth last night. I was only able to save 2- I assume the rest were eaten.


I only saw 2 at first but, as I was moving plants and such I found 12 more! I even caught some trying to burrow into the gravel. Try moving some of the stuff around in your tank, hopefully you will find some more, good luck!


----------

